

Sacked Wipro employee alleges harassment - ideamonk
http://www.siliconindia.com/shownews/Sacked_Wipro_employee_alleges_harassment-nid-60537.html

======
ideamonk
The second comment is too sad to believe. Do such things happen at many
places? or is it just an isolated case of bad managers?

